# 2 Girls... and DNP :)



## GearGoddess

WEEK 1 - to catch you guys up to speed... copied from another board I am on...

Those of you who know me, this is one of the very few compounds I have never ran till now. I have always read and researched about it but never had any interest in trying it, and probably may have said that I don’t think I will ever try it… till now… because of a girl I am working with. She came to me and asked for my advice BUT she was set on having DNP in her plan. So… I think this is a perfect opportunity to do a thread about it as it seems there isn’t enough info for women and the very few that have, never finished it to let us all know how it went… hell not even general info about DNP is easily found or is very outdated.

 I will most likely post as I see fit, originally I thought to do one post thread after the run but now, since we are a week in, I figured it will be better so I can get feedback and an idea to others considering it as we go through it… plus everything is fresh and I can compare week one to week two later. And I noticed there has been a lot of buzz around DNP lately.

 So here is the juicy stuff. Thanks to MrRippedZilla plus a couple other members on another board who have given me first-hand experience and tips to make this run successful for both of us. Thank you!

 We are keeping diet and training the same for comparison purposes and the deadline that we have to meet. We are doing low carb diet in a caloric deficit to take full advantage of this cutting phase and hopefully not over heat too quickly. She is all for it and has worked with me before. 

 Me
 5’6, 135lbs, 15%

 The girl
 5’8, 175lbs, 24%

 We are both fairly defined and lean but she has been in a bulk with another coach and he has set her back a bit so I aim to get her out of it and show those hard earned lines again! Wish us luck!

 From all the discussions I had and what I was feeling comfortable with, I went with a lower dose to start until we figure out our tolerance. I used 100mg as my minimum to get a 10-15% increase in metabolism as well as took my weight into an account. For my girl, because of her weight, we went with 150mg to start for the first 3 days. We will be increasing 50-100mg at a time every 5 days after the initial 3 (or so I thought).

Day 1 – we both took it in the evening – I took 100mg and she took 150mg
 Within the first 20-30 minutes, we both have started to feel warmer. Nothing crazy, just overall warmth. Also, I don’t know if it’s just me reacting to it but I got gassy within that time as well, the kind when you have steak and its after math!  I also got extra thirsty so I ended up drinking a bit more than planned that night.

Day 2 & 3 – 2nd day was smooth sailing just a bit warm. Training was all good and full intensity as well. I was sore the next day though. Otherwise no changes to report yet. Day 3 we went up to 150mg for me and 200mg for her. All 3 nights we slept well and nothing unusual. I should mention that I tried a silly thing, while at work, I had a cracker and some hummus, let’s just say that the heat kicked in within 5 minutes! Also that night, my workout kicked my ass. I was sweating and felt run down. I think my intensity was a bit much.

Day 4-7 – the last 4 days have been interesting, I noticed that I am holding water and it’s annoying but it comes with the territory of DNP. The scale actually went up for both of us on day 7 but body fat stayed the same. Day 7, I was at 137.4lbs and she was at 176.2lbs. I imagine it has to be the water we are holding now, well since day 4, as my jewellery is pretty much stuck on my fingers (which is a bitch to train with them on! Grrr…) Day 7 was also the first day we full on tested a theory and because it was time to carb load as we have been very strict the first days (except for my cracker incident! Ooopsy!). And let me tell you this, holy shit, within 5-10 minutes of consuming them, my face went red and I felt very warm all over and even started sweating instantly (I was at home and not even doing anything and still sitting at the table finishing my food!). Training and cardio are still good BUT we are both sweating like crazy! So I figure that if we stay at this dose, we can train almost at the same intensity as without DNP, maybe a bit less cardio though as it kicks our asses! She’s doing 15-20 min high intensity and I’m doing 20-30 min low intensity cardio the last 2 days. See how it goes.

Day 8 – so far I have to say I am very impressed how DNP is so easily manipulated and you can control the level of heat. It is starting to get cold where I am and snow coming soon so neither one of us minds the warmer feeling. I have a few people already ask me if I’m getting sick as I think DNP is in full force and I am sweating just sitting down and my face is flush. She looks the same way from what I saw this morning at the gym. Lol But again, it is still comfortable and we are both sleeping well. Our weight is still the same as day 7.

 Day 9 – we plan on bumping the dose to 200-250mg for me and 250-300mg for her.

 OH I forgot to mention, I am still on a Primo run along with t3 (and of course GH). I have dropped all other compounds I was running. I have another week left of primo then the only thing I will have is T3. I also think that I will only do a short run of DNP of 3 weeks as the first week has been a trial to see how we tolerate it. For the girl, we will be running 3 weeks then week off and then another 3 weeks if all goes as planned… if all goes well, we will introduce var for her in 2 or 3 weeks… I guess see how things are when the time comes….so this may be a touch longer of a log and I plan on continuing to add as she progresses even though I will be done. I think  hehehe


----------



## GearGoddess

OK, end of WEEK 2! We are both still alive! lol


Day 9 – weight has dropped for me from 137.4lbs to 137.0lbs (still up from my original 135.0lbs) and for my girl she went down a 0.8lbs, from 176.2lbs to 175.4lbs (still up from the original 175lbs). We are now both holding water and everything seems puffy, I feel fat bloated (yes, OK go for it! You can now call me fat!) Also, we both increased the dose to 200mg for me and 250mg for her.

Day 10-14 – weight down again, for her to 174.8lbs and I remain the same on day 10. These next days have been interesting as both of us are still feeling warm and overall OK. Our training intensity with cardio has changed a bit. We are both doing a short 15min cardio session with a lot less intensity. We both feel better this way. I do find myself tired a lot, could be a combination of things as I am in my late 30’s, eating in a deficit and limiting my carbs plus on DNP with t3 (no other ‘superhuman’ supplements after I stop my primo). So much for finishing off with sdrol or var…hehehe… still can’t believe I am trying DNP. As for the girl, she seems to be tolerating it well.

Day 15 (Nov 21) – Today is a sad day for me. Last night was my last Primo pin and now I am only on GH, T3 and DNP. It makes me sad when it comes to an end. I love how I feel and look on it!

 Morning weight has shifted in the right direction! Yay! I’m back to my original 135lbs and she is down to 174lbs. We are STILL both holding water. I’m really not a fan of that look but it comes with the territory of running DNP. (Yes, I’m a mental case). Also, we are both going steady since day 9 with our dose and may increase again. See how today’s training will feel. We both have agreed that doing slower pace cardio for the 15min is sufficient as well as our training intensity is still going strong BUT we get extra sweaty and tired quickly when working out.

 Our diet has changed very slightly and we have been low carb all the way through 2nd week and no carb load as per MrRippedZilla

 We both feel a lot better and still definitely notice the heat when the minimal carbs are consumed earlier in the day. I am still walking around warm and flush faced but it’s all good! I could even say that I am comfortable wearing a tank top in high 50’s and my heat at home is now set to 65!!! lol. Again, this is pretty cool for me and I’m good with it! The only thing I noticed I am not doing well with is the heat in stores while grocery shopping! It actually makes me sweat a lot and feel nauseous. I have also added some pedialite with my water intake (I mix half with my water) and I think it helps with cooling me off…or at least it seems that way! lol


----------



## GearGoddess

UPDATE TIME at the 3 WEEKS mark! WOW already! (This was posted on Monday at our 3 week end mark)

Day 16 – Weight is down again for the girl! Yay, girl, 173.8.lbs and me, 134.5lbs.

Day 17 – SUCKS! Back up to 135! The girl no change. BUT fingers aren’t as puffy today but my face is.  We also upped the dose to 300mg for me and 350mg for her. Yes a bigger jump than we have up to this point but I feel we can do well. So maybe that’s the cause as our diet has remained the same.

Day 21-22 – WOW 3 weeks as of now! We are still good. Weight changed again, 171.6lbs for the girl and 134lbs for me! Still holding water which I expect till the end. lol Although what I noticed is, I think DNP is playing tricks on me and trying to rob me of the last little bit of breast tissue that I have covering my implants. I say this because they have been tingling and last time I remember that happening is when I started to lose my breasts to AAS prior to my investment. I have also been off my regular cycle for a week now... 

 Also what we have noticed, except the girl more than me but there are too many variables to say exactly why she is getting it and I’m not as much. And just a warning, this is gross… BUT she has found that she goes to the bathroom a lot more often. It’s all normal but she even goes once or twice in the middle of the night and all throughout the day! It's not bothersome, just something we noticed. We get cleaned out more. lol
 We are both eating plenty fiber and drink pedialite mixed with water so I know we are doing things correctly in the hydration department. Our supplementation is minimal and we are actually wanting to add ECA or clen. I think ECA for her though as I will feel more comfortable with her taking it. As for me, I may do a 2 week clen (with the t3 and GH as I am already taking those with DNP)

 I think this week will be the final week! 3 weeks of DNP and I can safely say that it was a successful run. I can’t wait till I drop this water and see what really happened! Lol



 NAHHHH! Just kidding… MrRippedZilla and I have been talking and we have come to the conclusion that with everything going well, might as well keep going. We will do a final increase to 350mg and 400mg for the girl. I won’t say the total weeks we will run it yet, but I can comfortably say there will be a few more updates for those interested.


----------



## IHI

Thank you for doing such a great detailed log of your run. It's stuff like this that is good for everybody who's researching, curious, interested. Want to subscribe to be like Paul Harvey, and get "the rest of the story" as it evolves.


----------



## GearGoddess

IHI said:


> Thank you for doing such a great detailed log of your run. It's stuff like this that is good for everybody who's researching, curious, interested. Want to subscribe to be like Paul Harvey, and get "the rest of the story" as it evolves.




Thank you! Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Fsuphisig

Thanks for the detailed log 
3 weeks in a deficit, with dnp, and your not lighter ? Something seems wrong there right ? Even with water shouldn't you be losing like crazy? Gh, low carb, t3, dnp. If your not losing weight with all that, something has to be wrong , imo.


----------



## GearGoddess

Fsuphisig said:


> Thanks for the detailed log
> 3 weeks in a deficit, with dnp, and your not lighter ? Something seems wrong there right ? Even with water shouldn't you be losing like crazy? Gh, low carb, t3, dnp. If your not losing weight with all that, something has to be wrong , imo.


Well that's what I keep thinking but the weight was up and down the first 2 weeks. We were actually a couple pounds heavier during first week from the initial day 1. And the last week and a half we have been going down a little but not as drastic as some say. I know me, I'm feeling very fluffy which typically is not like me. So I'm wondering if women hold more water while on it versus men. I'm also fairly lean to begin with and my body naturally takes a while to get down below 13%. There has been more changes this week though. And I'll add the update on Monday.  

If you have any suggestions, feel free to share as I'm up for it. This is our first run with dnp.


----------



## Fsuphisig

I have never used it myself , will continue to check the thread for updates. 
With my clients, mostly men, I consider refeeds important for many reasons physically and mentally. Your metabolism might be out of order from the constant deficit and other drugs. Maybe ask your coach if one or two days a week above or at maintenance could be added. Cheats only accelerate my fatloss, I'm not a woman though.


----------



## Utm18

Nice log. Interesting to hear the final results whem done.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

GearGoddess said:


> Well that's what I keep thinking but the weight was up and down the first 2 weeks. We were actually a couple pounds heavier during first week from the initial day 1. And the last week and a half we have been going down a little but not as drastic as some say. *I know me, I'm feeling very fluffy which typically is not like me. So I'm wondering if women hold more water while on it versus men.* I'm also fairly lean to begin with and my body naturally takes a while to get down below 13%. There has been more changes this week though. And I'll add the update on Monday.
> 
> If you have any suggestions, feel free to share as I'm up for it. This is our first run with dnp.



We both know what's going on here, mind over matter...

Beyond dropping calories further (depends how big your current deficit is) or increasing the duration/frequency of the LISS sessions, I honestly wouldn't do anything else.


----------



## curtisvill

The title of this thread cracks me up. Other than that I've got nothing.


----------



## GearGoddess

MrRippedZilla said:


> We both know what's going on here, mind over matter...
> 
> Beyond dropping calories further (depends how big your current deficit is) or increasing the duration/frequency of the LISS sessions, I honestly wouldn't do anything else.



You're right, it's a big mindf#%$ for sure. I am not used to this fluffiness but it's starting to come down. I think it's how I tolerate it. Or it's in my head as I don't have all the lines and dryness as I did prior to it. I guess time will tell. 

Our diet is on point and we are about 250-300 in deficit. I feel without the carb loads and/or refeeds, I adjusted our numbers a few weeks back since that time you suggested we stop those and we are good diet wise. I am under 80g of carbs daily and she is at 100g. 

We have decided to add additional 10mins to our morning cardio. See what happens in the next couple weeks. 

Also, I have been thinking more and in reality, we aren't doing badly. Most logs have guys well over 250lb mark and that's pretty much 2 of me and she's not very big either. So having a 5-6lb loss while holding water and about 9lbs for her and still holding water isn't too bad. And if it's fat then that's bonus. I guess we won't know till we are finished what the final numbers will be.


----------



## GearGoddess

It's that time again! End of WEEK 4!

Day 22 – Weight is dropping for sure. We decided to keep our dose the same. I think our bodies have adapted well. Things have been great up until this point. Well as good as they can be with all the OK sides from DNP. This is where we both feel it’s still a “safe” dose based on all the references we have seen and read plus all the advice from members who have ran it successfully and I don’t mind being somewhat in the lower end of dosing with 300mg for me and 350mg for her. We still get very warm after eating and especially if it involves any carbs.

Day 23-28 - Another thing we have incorporated is ECA stack for her and clen for me. (yes clen, I always prefer Albuterol but for this run, clen seemed to be the better choice plus I have some left) She is using ECA twice a day and I am at about 10mcg of clen a day and I feel it’s plenty. I tried to go up to 12.5mcg but it was too much! I don’t like the cracked out feeling of clen… just reminded myself why I like Albuterol that much more! lol

Day 29 (Dec 5 today) – so we are a month in! WOW! 4 weeks done! OH and we are still alive and well! I do want to mention that people have noticed we look better (some even say, different but in a good way) and not as bloated as we were in the first couple weeks, I think our rosy cheeks give a deceiving look of well being too… hehehe… at this point, the weather is cold and we are perfectly content with wearing light jackets and feel good. Again, while shopping, it’s nauseating because every place I walk into has their heat cranked.

 We will not be increasing the dose further. I think this is where we need to be and our bodies are good with it. We have adapted well and can definitely feel it when we are training and cardio but once we stop we are OK. Also, not finding that I am ready for bed too early. My routine is nearly back to the way it was. We also plan to bump our cardio up to see if it makes our progress faster with additional 10 min which will bring us to the old 30 min fasted cardio but low intensity in the mornings. I don’t feel as drained…. So with that said, smooth sailing so far. We will continue for another few weeks, if all goes well, the plan is to go until end of December and her deadline, I found out she actually has 2 additional weeks than she told me originally so we are good to go till then where I believe we will be tapering off and then the big reveal to see what really happened!


----------



## GearGoddess

MrRippedZilla said:


> We both know what's going on here, mind over matter...
> 
> Beyond dropping calories further (depends how big your current deficit is) or increasing the duration/frequency of the LISS sessions, I honestly wouldn't do anything else.





GearGoddess said:


> You're right, it's a big mindf#%$ for sure. I am not used to this fluffiness but it's starting to come down. I think it's how I tolerate it. Or it's in my head as I don't have all the lines and dryness as I did prior to it. I guess time will tell.
> 
> Our diet is on point and we are about 250-300 in deficit. I feel without the carb loads and/or refeeds, I adjusted our numbers a few weeks back since that time you suggested we stop those and we are good diet wise. I am under 80g of carbs daily and she is at 100g.
> 
> We have decided to add additional 10mins to our morning cardio. See what happens in the next couple weeks.
> 
> Also, I have been thinking more and in reality, we aren't doing badly. Most logs have guys well over 250lb mark and that's pretty much 2 of me and she's not very big either. So having a 5-6lb loss while holding water and about 9lbs for her and still holding water isn't too bad. And if it's fat then that's bonus. I guess we won't know till we are finished what the final numbers will be.



@MrRippedZilla do you think I am missing something or not doing something right? What would you change? Any thoughts or am I being over critical?


----------



## MrRippedZilla

GearGoddess said:


> @MrRippedZilla do you think I am missing something or not doing something right? What would you change? Any thoughts or am I being over critical?



Your being overly critical 

Beyond increasing the size of the deficit, I honestly don't think there is anything that needs changing. 5-6lbs in 4 weeks, plus the water retention, really isn't too bad IF the diet induced deficit is where I think it is (fairly conservative). 

The 250-300cal deficit, break it down for me...how much is that % wise considering you & your clients maintenance levels?


----------



## GearGoddess

MrRippedZilla said:


> Your being overly critical
> 
> Beyond increasing the size of the deficit, I honestly don't think there is anything that needs changing. 5-6lbs in 4 weeks, plus the water retention, really isn't too bad IF the diet induced deficit is where I think it is (fairly conservative).
> 
> The 250-300cal deficit, break it down for me...how much is that % wise considering you & your clients maintenance levels?



I hope you're right... I am actually feeling pretty good this week. I think we have both adjusted very well.... maybe reduce cals more? We haven't been craving anything... I'm actually having a hard time getting all the cals in the last week or two.

My original set up was based on 135lbs - 1,537 cals BMR but 2,037 TDEE/maintenance so I was consuming a 40%p/40%f/20%c of 1,737 cals, this week adjusted to lower weight (130) and it's 2,002 TDEE but consuming 1,750 cals a day, same breakdown... I can easily go down to 1,500 but we aren't doing the refeeds or carb loads so that's why we are doing that instead of 1,200-1,500 cals like before. 

She's at 2,410 cals maintenance, consuming 2,100 cals and same breakdown as me. 

Percentage wise, I'm at 12.5% deficit and she is at 12.9%.... thoughts?


----------



## trodizzle

"2 Girls... 1 DNP" 

I expected filthy porn when I clicked this post! #dissapointed #2girls1cup4life


----------



## MrRippedZilla

GearGoddess said:


> I hope you're right... I am actually feeling pretty good this week. I think we have both adjusted very well.... maybe reduce cals more? We haven't been craving anything... I'm actually having a hard time getting all the cals in the last week or two.
> 
> My original set up was based on 135lbs - 1,537 cals BMR but 2,037 TDEE/maintenance so I was consuming a 40%p/40%f/20%c of 1,737 cals, this week adjusted to lower weight (130) and it's 2,002 TDEE but consuming 1,750 cals a day, same breakdown... I can easily go down to 1,500 but we aren't doing the refeeds or carb loads so that's why we are doing that instead of 1,200-1,500 cals like before.
> 
> She's at 2,410 cals maintenance, consuming 2,100 cals and same breakdown as me.
> 
> Percentage wise, I'm at 12.5% deficit and she is at 12.9%.... thoughts?



That explains your results, not that your results are bad, just that their limitations are due to to conservative diet rather than anything else. 

I'd switch to at least a 25% deficit for you based on the latest TDEE. Get her on 30% while not being afraid of going as high as 40-45% if necessary (she's at a higher bf% than you, plus on a stricter timeframe, so can get away with it). 
Protein needs tend to increase along with the size of the deficit (along with how you lean you become) so make sure your both getting at least 1g/lb bw. 
Carbs/fats I'll let you adjust based on whatever helps you adhere to the diet but I do like to see fats at least 0.44g/lb for most girls (you don't fall into this category, she does). 

Beyond that, give it a week and see what happens - sorry if any of this is repeated info from our PMs, my mind is foggy today.


----------



## GearGoddess

MrRippedZilla said:


> That explains your results, not that your results are bad, just that their limitations are due to to conservative diet rather than anything else.
> 
> I'd switch to at least a 25% deficit for you based on the latest TDEE. Get her on 30% while not being afraid of going as high as 40-45% if necessary (she's at a higher bf% than you, plus on a stricter timeframe, so can get away with it).
> Protein needs tend to increase along with the size of the deficit (along with how you lean you become) so make sure your both getting at least 1g/lb bw.
> Carbs/fats I'll let you adjust based on whatever helps you adhere to the diet but I do like to see fats at least 0.44g/lb for most girls (you don't fall into this category, she does).
> 
> Beyond that, give it a week and see what happens - sorry if any of this is repeated info from our PMs, my mind is foggy today.



That makes sense, as we chatted in pm's, when you advised for me to drop the carb loads, I adjusted our calories to keep it more even by increasing the daily totals, that's kind of why we were being conservative with the deficit. That's kind of why I chose that route. I figured it would be OK and still give us enough with a small deficit. 

OK so I did the numbers and we will now be, as follows:

Me 25% deficit
1,502 cals - 150g protein / 68g fat / 75g carbs

The girl 30% deficit till Monday then we will adjust to 40% - to give her a gradual drop, I think that's fair.
1,660 cals - 166g protein / 74g fat / 82g carbs
I think next week I will change her macro split to 50p/30f/20c from what we are doing now 40p/40f/20c

We both like how we feel on the low carbs and DNP.


----------



## GearGoddess

UPDATE TIME! End of WEEK 5 

Day 30 – This week started of with interesting stats and we are ready for what this week has in store for us. We are second week in with Clen (me) and ECA (the girl). Everything seems to be good with the dosing. I also think we have both leveled out with the sides and being on the same DNP dose since week 3. 

What I have noticed today is that, at least me, I am sleeping very well. I was sleeping OK up to this point but last night has been a very deep sleep. I also had a hard time waking up. We have added additional 10min of cardio in the morning for a total of 30mins. Maybe that’s what burns us out more now? Who knows… So many variables.

Day 31-35 – The last couple days have been different. We noticed that with our diet being strict but in just a conservative deficit as @MrRippedZilla said, we decided that it would be best to go from a 12.5% and 12.9% deficit to a much larger. We started with 25% deficit for me and 30% deficit for the girl. She is getting a much larger cut for the next few days then next week we drop further to a 40%. We are hoping to boost the fat loss further with a slightly more aggressive approach. This set up still gives me 1,502 cals and 1,660 cals for her then dropping to 1,410 next week. She may hate me after this…. Hehehe or love me more! Lol… we are still keeping carbs well under 100g a day as we feel best on that and least heat which is very manageable.

Another thing that has intensified is sleep, as I mentioned earlier. I even ended up passing out on the couch right after the gym one night, an hour before my typical bedtime and slept till morning. I am also having some crazy vivid dreams and they seem so real. But they are so out there! lol I sleep well and the sweating is under control… well, the house is at 62, I sleep in the nude and only have a sheet draped over me when needed. So you could say that I am quite comfortable as long as there is no comforter or more heat touching me. lol

Finally, this could be partly due to the adjusted calories but the last few days I am feeling as if I work out my entire body and every muscle group. We are still going strong at the gym with low reps and our 30 min cardio but feel like I ran a marathon or something. I guess that could be why I am falling asleep so easily and sleep solid. I guess I could say the workout recovery is slightly longer right now as I even wake up sore the next day!

Day 36 (Dec 12) – end of week 5! WOW! Not too much as of right now but I can say, we are feeling good!


----------



## GearGoddess

Happy Monday Everyone! It's that time again... end of week 6...

Day 37 – Entering week 6 with a little different feeling. The DNP has definitely peaked and our bodies have adjusted to it well the last 2 weeks. So well that we aren’t getting any of the sides that are so bothersome. Sleep is still great, the fatigue isn’t bad at all and the sweating isn’t uncontrollable. Although it never was. But now, we just feel warm and good! Yes, we actually feel good on it. I also look leaner even though I’m still “feeling” puffy and soft.

Day 38-42 – The girl got her “monthly visit from Aunt Ruby” and let’s just say… oh my is she ever cranky!!! Lol… I can say that I DO NOT miss that time of the month at all! Mine still hasn’t returned since I’ve only been off cycle for a few weeks. 

Day 43 – Today marks the end of week 6! WOW… I know I say this each time but I am still amazed. This compound isn’t as bad as some say it is. It is quite efficient and easily manageable. Plus pretty awesome in the winter as it is -20 (or-4 F degrees) out with the wind chill and I’m fairly content and comfortable where normally I am beyond freezing and hate it as I can’t get warm no matter how many layers I have on. As bad as it sounds, the warmth is my favorite part about DNP!... Go ahead, judge me for saying that. lol...
House is up a little to 63-64 daily but comfortable. My workouts have been pretty good too. 

I should also mention that I have come across an opportunity which I am going to go for and will need to stop my run soon. Well, one more week then I will have 12 days to get everything showing and in tip top shape as I need to be “drier” for this. Plus I do not want to feel bloated or holding water as to me, I can see it in pics and makes me feel uncomfortable. I have to be either 100% ready or nothing! 

As for the girl, we are continuing with the plan and she is going to keep going as planned. I will also continue logging her progress/findings. I will try to get more details from her. I will also go through the taper down and post-dnp details most likely next week as I am trying to plan everything out and ensure it’s good. Then final findings once the final result shows itself.


----------



## GearGoddess

Update - End of WEEK 7

Day 44 – Entering week 7 is a bit bitter sweet for me. As this is my last week before tapering down. Once I finish my taper off week and wait a week to see final results, I will give you guys a review of my experience and thoughts from a “looking back” perspective.

Day 45 - 46 - have been good for both of us. Even with Christmas coming and the feasts that we both will most likely be indulging in (to a degree). The dose is still leveled out as we barely feel anything now unless at the gym or in hot stores while shopping. Otherwise, we are very comfortable.*

Day 47-49 - Christmas festivities have been great! I kept my carbs to a controllable amount and didn't touch the deserts. I did wear a sleeveless light dress so I was good and no one suspected anything out of the ordinary 😉 so I was pretty much able to enjoy as if no dnp was involved. Hehehe

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A BEAUTIFUL CHRISTMAS!!*

Day 50 - today Dec 26... the first day of tapering down. I went from 300mg to 250mg for the next couple days. (That's the plan). The girl continues as is. 

Diet will stay the same and so will the training and cardio. I personally had "easy express" workout days the last couple and cardio only yesterday.*

Up to this point, I have noticed that I have been recovering from workouts a lot slower than off dnp. My body is sore longer. Even after low intensity cardio! Which is kinda odd but funny to me. My sleep is still incredible with insane dreams. And no I still do not use any sleep aids.*

Even though I am kind of sad to finish dnp, I'm excited to find out what it did for me. Although I WILL miss the warmth. That's probably my favorite part of dnp.*lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

great log GG


----------



## GearGoddess

Thank you! 😊


----------



## GearGoddess

UPDATE – END OF WEEK 8

Day 51 – Entering the taper off period, my second day and I am already feeling a touch of cold. I’m not liking it. LOL – my dose is 200mg.

Day 52-53 – dose has been at 200mg. Workouts and diet is still the same. 

Day 54-56 – dose has been down to 150mg and I definitely feel a difference. My house heat is up to 65-66… lol

Day 57 – Today, January 2nd is my last day of DNP. I finished it off with 150mg this morning. It will be odd tomorrow not taking my dose as I have the last 8 weeks! Now I have this week to get it out of my system and see what really happened. I’m kind of excited as I kind of noticed today that my body looks different right now. 

Looking ahead, I am definitely looking forward to a carb load on Friday and hope for the best! Lol

As for the girl, we weren’t in too much contact this past week with all the holiday craziness but I know she is doing well. I will be checking in with her this week and give an update next week as that will be her last week and she will start to do her taper off next week sometime.


----------



## silvereyes87

You say youl miss the warmth. I was thinking of trying dnp this winter because I thought that'd be the only season in south Texas that I could get away with it. But it's been in the 80' so all week so I think I'd probably overheat as I work outside.


----------



## GearGoddess

silvereyes87 said:


> You say youl miss the warmth. I was thinking of trying dnp this winter because I thought that'd be the only season in south Texas that I could get away with it. But it's been in the 80' so all week so I think I'd probably overheat as I work outside.


If you decide on running it, stick to a very low dose... every 100mg gives you a boost so I wouldn't go past 250mg... also depending on your size. 

But temperature plays a role for sure as we have been in the 40-50's here and my house was at 62 the whole time till this past week. And it's been very comfortable but I'm starting to feel cold now. I'm normally feeling very cold at anything below 70-75.


----------



## dirkmcgirk

Thanks for your detailed log bosslady


----------



## GearGoddess

dirkmcgirk said:


> Thanks for your detailed log bosslady


No problem! Anytime and glad to be able to add to the community 😊


----------



## dirkmcgirk

GearGoddess said:


> No problem! Anytime and glad to be able to add to the community &#55357;&#56842;



I was considering running a similar protocol to you despite being twice your size. Basically run it 3-4 weeks at a super low dose. 1st few days at 100mg and by the end of the week 200mg. Stay static at 200mg till the end of week 4 and quit. what do you think? This would be in concert with T3 and a moderate to low carb diet.


----------



## GearGoddess

dirkmcgirk said:


> I was considering running a similar protocol to you despite being twice your size. Basically run it 3-4 weeks at a super low dose. 1st few days at 100mg and by the end of the week 200mg. Stay static at 200mg till the end of week 4 and quit. what do you think? This would be in concert with T3 and a moderate to low carb diet.



I think it can definitely be beneficial. Every 100mg increases your metabolism by 10% so you will definitely get a boost. I actually liked running it and my body adapted well to it. I think you can safely run it for extended period of time as I did and even 10 weeks as the girl I am working with is still doing. I know I haven't posted the final results but I want to wait till I am a full week completely off dnp and today is day 4. I am actually quite pleased with it. 

Many members, especially the one who I have been talking with a lot @MrRippedZilla also said that you can run small doses for extended period of time without a problem.

I think on low carb and a caloric deficit, you can make some decent progress in 4 weeks. You should be OK to do longer if you wish too. Plus being on a low dose will allow you to be almost at full capacity at the gym with training and cardio as I noticed that once my body leveled out. I really enjoyed it. 

Also, I was on 50mcg of T3 during it as well which also helps when running it for extended period of time versus those brief few days infernos as some say they did.


----------



## GearGoddess

UPDATE – END OF WEEK 9 – GG’s OFF DNP full week after 1 week taper off…

Day 58 – OFF DNP… wow this may be a trick or my body has eliminated a lot of it already as I am actually feeling a little cold today. Temperature is at 37 today and I definitely felt a chill. My heat at home is now adjusted to 66 the last couple days and I feel as if I need to adjust it again.

 I have boosted all my supplementation since last week, basically doubled everything I was taking. Including NAC, B12, Magnesium, Vit C, Multi, etc… I am drinking additional electrolytes too, just in case. I did feel as if my fasted cardio session seemed easier today and I increased the level of it and went full 30mins without any problems at a higher level. Will see how my workout goes later.

 Day 59-60 – my hands and feet are back to feeling like icicles… also find it chilly now and it’s now winter warm coat time! The temperature has dropped outside to between 5-10F as well and my house heat has increased again to 68 but still felt very cold and I’m pretty much wearing a snow suit inside compared to just a couple weeks ago! lol

 Day 61 – It’s Friday (Jan 6) and it’s CHEAT DAY!!!! I have been incorporating more carbs this week and have been eating a bit more than I have the last few weeks… what amazes me is the strangest thing. This week and every day I wake up, I look different! In the best possible way, I see that my body has changed quite a bit in the 8 week total run even at the low doses (even with the first week and last week being super low doses due to tapering up then down). Actually didn’t think some areas had much wiggle room but apparently I was wrong. My waist being one as I am fairly square/straight shaped but have been seeing my mid section trim more to a curvy look. So that’s a bonus!

 Day 62-63 – I have noticed that my appetite totally dropped this weekend, I’m hardly wanting to eat anything and I am not craving anything. I’ve had to resort to drinking a few protein shakes through the day just for quick fix but even that was a struggle. I have started off my days with good breakfasts like bacon, eggs, and even a pancake! YES! I decided to treat myself but still stayed within manageable numbers. It’s been a busy weekend and I actually didn’t get to do my full workouts or full cardio due to my schedule this weekend. But I am OK with that. It was a profitable weekend to say the least. Lol… So it was worth it.


 Now the fun stuff. My results!

 So I did the measurements and I wanted to show for a comparison.

 I started off with:

 135lbs and 15%bf – today I am 12.4% and 123lbs (loss of 2.6% - 3.51lbs fat) 12lbs total – which I am sure majority is water as I was hovering around 128-130lbs while on dnp and there is definitely fat loss and possibly a tiny amount of muscle but not too much was lost, plus the fact that I am 7 weeks off cycle too (since Nov 21). So I’m very happy overall.

 Measurements that have changed:
 Chest (under boob) still the same at 32”
Waist went from 25 to 24”
Hips went from 34 to 33”
Thigh went from 21 to 20.75”


As for the girl, she got her “evil red” again, a few days early this time but she says she feels good otherwise. We haven’t been training together this past week again but she has been checking in. She is feeling less bloat now. She is still holding water but she says she noticed her tummy isn’t as bloated. Could have been “evil red” related too… on top of DNP.

 She’s entering week 10 and the final week! I think she has made great progress and I will post her comparison once we get it all done. She says she is happy with where she is at and is looking forward to seeing the final result and numbers. She says that she is also starting to crave things today which is odd as I didn’t experience that and she didn’t have a problem in the earlier weeks either.


 So overall, I have to say, I would consider DNP again if need be or if anyone comes to me for advice then I will be comfortable guiding them through it (if they are set on it) as now I know what to expect and how it feels from my own experience and the girl that I have been working with… is it wrong that I’m tempted to use it through winters just to warm myself back up  …just a tiny little dose… I really do hate winter!


----------



## GearGoddess

@MrRippedZilla - I have a small dilemma... apparently this is something that my body skipped but it is happening to my girl. She is in the tapering off period now and she is craving carbs like crazy! We have kept her diet the same (low carb - under 100g) and she says she is craving breads, bagels, pasta... very starchy things this week! I told her to incorporate some berries in her diet in case there is some sugar needed as well as drink more water.... any idea how she can overcome this craving? I have read that people go through it quite intensely but how can she combat it as what I suggested isn't cutting it. lol

As for me, my appetite has been really reduced since stopping dnp... I'm focusing on more protein and have been guilty of living on some shakes for several meals this week versus real food.  

It's crazy how 2 people, on the same compound have such different experiences! It's actually pretty cool.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

GearGoddess said:


> @MrRippedZilla - I have a small dilemma... apparently this is something that my body skipped but it is happening to my girl. She is in the tapering off period now and she is craving carbs like crazy! We have kept her diet the same (low carb - under 100g) and she says she is craving breads, bagels, pasta... very starchy things this week! I told her to incorporate some berries in her diet in case there is some sugar needed as well as drink more water.... any idea how she can overcome this craving? I have read that people go through it quite intensely but how can she combat it as what I suggested isn't cutting it. lol
> 
> As for me, my appetite has been really reduced since stopping dnp... I'm focusing on more protein and have been guilty of living on some shakes for several meals this week versus real food.



How lean has she been previously? What was she used to maintaining, bf% wise, before her coach ****ed her up?
Carb cravings are common, I and many others get them, but its interesting that she's suffering as she's tapering off...it may have a lot more to do with the weight/fat loss than DNP per se. 

Depending on her past, and her set/settling points specifically, there may be very little that you can do about this and mental discipline becomes the primary determinant of her success. 
Even if it is due to DNP, my hunch is that NPY is involved and that is a tough little path to side step without experimenting with other drugs (how willing are you/she to do that?).

Some non-pharmaceutical suggestions that may or may not help:
- You can try manipulating her food choices (more fibre, lower caloric dense foods), playing with meal frequency (higher or lower, try both), depending on what times of the day she feels the most ravenous you can play around with nutrient timing, etc.
- Reducing the size of the dietary deficit by reintroducing some carbs is an obvious step to take but depends on how "fixed" her time frame to hit this goal is.
- How far away is she from her post-dnp refeed? You could increase the duration of the refeed, when it comes, so that it lasts 2-3 days at maintenance cals in order to allow her to get more carbs in (warning: I have no idea how good her post-carb satiety is and this may turn into a full binge).
- Taking a full diet break, a brief period of a few weeks eating at maintenance, post-dnp in order to help renormalize some metabolic stuff (again, may not be possible on a strict time frame). 

Appetite suppression involves multiple pathways (that's why you don't a DNP equivalent for it in terms of efficacy) and if it does have to with NPY and/or genetic limits then she's in for a rough ride without extra drugs I'm afraid. 
Even if she's willing to go the pharma route, it would involve a lot of experimenting to find the right choice (due to the multiple pathways involved) and I'm uncertain if she should go down this path (your a different story due to your experience and so on).

Carb cravings are one of the main reasons why people get poor results on DNP - not that any of them will openly admit that they pig out of course


----------



## GearGoddess

UPDATE – END OF WEEK 10 – me - OFF DNP 2 weeks…The girl completed her taper off week…

Day 64 (Jan 9) – going into taper off week for the girl. She’s using the same set up as I did. Seemed to work for me. LOL

Day 65- very strange as my girl said she is having insane cravings. And cravings that she didn’t have before for starchy carbs but not so much sugars. We have increased her cals to the same set up as we had the first couple weeks. Hopefully that helps.

Day 66 – her cravings are getting pretty bad to a point she said when she woke up at night she wanted to eat something like bread or pasta as she was hungry! And that was in the middle of the night. Weird. I need @MrRippedZilla help!

Day 67-70 – cravings continue but she said she is getting a bit of a chill now so that means the DNP is definitely depleting from her system. She doesn’t think she has lost any water yet and the diet stays the same. She has increased her water intake again to see if she can fight those cravings.

Day 71 (Jan 16) – today is a day off dnp. She said she definitely feels colder outside. Nothing else much to report for today.

Mr.Zilla, to answer your questions, sorry for the delay but I didn’t get to see her as much to get answers/updates right away. Her walk around bf% is typically around the 18% mark and she said that she typically has no issue maintaining that. When she needed to, she was able to cut down to 15-16% but couldn’t maintain it for too long and it was a pretty intense regimen and diet. So I think her genetics definitely play a role here. She definitely needs a lot of help to get below that she said.

FYI: I do find it odd too as some get insane cravings and I am still lacking my appetite. I have literally been living off protein shakes just to get something in my system and a little bit of food. 

I did suggest she tries sibutramine as it works well with appetite suppression but she decided to wait it out. May need to incorporate it after if her cravings continue and I think she will also incorporate the T3 while off as well. I guess we will see what this week will bring… her deadline is this weekend!!!  So I will have her results next week.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

If she's at that 15-16% mark then you have your answer - its a genetic, not dnp, issue. 

Genetics are what they are and, outside of some of the ideas I gave earlier, there really isn't much we (helpers) can do about her appetite - its all about her mental discipline now. 

As far as pharmaceutical options, Sibutramine is an excellent idea and something I've found to be extremely helpful but its important to keep in mind the multiple pathways involved in appetite regulation and, depending on which one is the main issue for her, it may take a bit of trial & error to come up with the right solution for her. I still think its an NPY issue but that's just an educated guess on my behalf. 

Be careful with the T3 beyond replacement doses as it may actually INCREASE her appetite even further, which is not what you want. At best, its effect on appetite specifically may be neutral but it certainly won't be suppressive - something to be aware of.

I'll add that this is why you don't see average-fat people getting lean and staying in that conditioning for very long - your fighting your own biology and most lose.


----------



## GearGoddess

MrRippedZilla said:


> If she's at that 15-16% mark then you have your answer - its a genetic, not dnp, issue.
> 
> Genetics are what they are and, outside of some of the ideas I gave earlier, there really isn't much we (helpers) can do about her appetite - its all about her mental discipline now.
> 
> As far as pharmaceutical options, Sibutramine is an excellent idea and something I've found to be extremely helpful but its important to keep in mind the multiple pathways involved in appetite regulation and, depending on which one is the main issue for her, it may take a bit of trial & error to come up with the right solution for her. I still think its an NPY issue but that's just an educated guess on my behalf.
> 
> Be careful with the T3 beyond replacement doses as it may actually INCREASE her appetite even further, which is not what you want. At best, its effect on appetite specifically may be neutral but it certainly won't be suppressive - something to be aware of.
> 
> I'll add that this is why you don't see average-fat people getting lean and staying in that conditioning for very long - your fighting your own biology and most lose.


Thank you for all your help and keeping me sane through this fun experiment 😊


----------



## dirkmcgirk

We want before and after gosh darnit!!!


----------



## GearGoddess

Just as you thought it was OVER! Lol…

UPDATE – END OF WEEK 13 – (sorry I didn’t get an update up week 11-12 and the big delay but life happens and we both had things going on)

So overall success… 11% less bf combined between the 2 of us!   

Again, sorry for the delay but here are the girl’s findings and results… 

Her starting point was 175lbs at 24% bf, after 10 weeks of DNP and starting off with a modest caloric deficit then transitioning to a more aggressive for the next 3 weeks and then in her taper off and off week DNP going back up to more modest deficit as she was craving simple carbs like crazy! I think adjusting the diet a bit has helped her cravings but as Mr.Zilla pointed out, I think she is one of those unlucky ones that her body just fights it naturally once she gets to a certain point. Just a reminder, we started off with low doses of DNP and worked our way up with the lowest dose being 100mg for me and 150mg for her and highest being 300mg for me and 350mg for her. We did use crystal DNP not powder, just to clarify as I have been getting a lot of questions which I guess is weaker compared to the industrial powder but hits your system much quicker and leaves it faster too.

Anyway, the good stuff… as she is now 3 weeks off DNP her weight is sitting at 153lbs! That means she has lost 22lbs in her 10 weeks. As for her body fat, we have measured and she is down to 16% which is an 8% drop in that time. I think she has done amazing as that would translate to 15lbs of fat lost!! I’m super proud of her and she I very happy with the results. We are planning a cycle for her now but feel DNP is not needed at this point. She is excited we got her back on track and she did very well for her deadline.


----------



## GearGoddess

dirkmcgirk said:


> We want before and after gosh darnit!!!



That's a hard one as I was on cycle and at the tail end of it when I decided to experiment even though I was happy with my cycle results. I took one in October right after I tried tren with the other compounds and that's posted on my profile but nor right before I started DNP.

As for the girl, she's not wanting to have her pics posted on the internet. She has made incredible progress.


----------



## jblifts82

Really great log to read even for a dude. Thank for all the DNP info.


----------



## pumperalbo

The best report I have seen in my life, the problem with the weight down I've also on DNP that it goes so slowly although I have a good deficit, but patience then comes everything


----------



## GearGoddess

Thank you.  I enjoyed logging our experiment. 😊


----------



## DesertRose

@GearGoddess, I don't think you're peeking in at UG anymore, but just in case - thank you so much for taking the time to share your log. As a gal who will be running DNP soon, I'm tremendously appreciative of the depth and breadth of everything you've shared here. Your protocol of tapering up (and then down again at the end) has given me a lot of great information to consider.

And even if OP never sees this comment, I still figured this may be worth bumping in case there are any other members who'd like to read a log from a woman's perspective. I'm about halfway through reading every thread in this particular sub-forum -🚨 nerd alert 🚨 - and this is one of the most informative logs I've come across in general. So thank you again to GearGoddess for sharing!


----------



## Xxplosive

GearGoddess said:


> @MrRippedZilla do you think I am missing something or not doing something right? What would you change? Any thoughts or am I being over critical?



Thats not enough of a calorie deficit- DNP switches up your body's preferred energy source to fat, and has anti-catabolic properties... so you wanna be in a pretty large deficit so your body can turn to fat stores.

Bump it up to a 700 cal deficit and switch your macros more towards protein heavy if youre worried about protecting muscle tissue and fat will melt off.

You just have to accept at least a BIT of muscle loss if you wanna lose a lot of bf on DNP.


----------

